# Dependent Visa applied at India - Delhi VFS



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Please can anyone tell me if they have received their dependent visa application submitted this year in 2021.

I have applied for my Son's dependent visa application towards mid of January 2021, however, I haven't received any information rejection or anything yet. If anyone received any kind of visa application decision this year, please let me know. I am thinking to withdraw my Son's dependent visa application and apply for a visitor visa application now, because it has taken so long now.


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Hello jyoti, I have also applied my dependant visa in April 1st week and I have also not received any information yet. I have been told they have increased the processing time frame for long term visa i.e. 45 to 60 working days. I hope you have received within time frame. What is your current status showing ?


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

hardik6186 said:


> Hello jyoti, I have also applied my dependant visa in April 1st week and I have also not received any information yet. I have been told they have increased the processing time frame for long term visa i.e. 45 to 60 working days. I hope you have received within time frame. What is your current status showing ?


Hello Hardik, The status is still "*Application has been received at the “The South African High Commission, New Delhi”.* " since January


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Oh my god... That's too long.... Did you apply by your own or by some consultancy ?


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

I did not go to the VFS on my own, I just asked my previous organization's helpdesk representative to apply on my behalf


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Same situation at my side.... Let's hope we both get the visa as soon as possible... Keep in touch and lets share the information if either of us get any further update.
Thank you


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes, sure. Let's be in touch.

It's almost 5 months now, so I am thinking to withdraw and apply for a visitor visa for my son.


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes, sure. Let's be in touch.

It's almost 5 months now, so I am thinking to withdraw and apply for a visitor visa for my son.


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

I won't suggest you to withdraw it. Wait for a while. Because delhi embassy and VFS is closed since 18th april due to covid.. It may reopen by this monday or next monday. So once it reopen try to enquire status by mail.


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Hi, hope you are fine.. Did you receive any update regarding ypur dependent visa ? Because From today Delhi VFS is being open so...


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

hardik6186 said:


> Hi, hope you are fine.. Did you receive any update regarding ypur dependent visa ? Because From today Delhi VFS is being open so...


Hi - I received my Son's Visa today, may be they have started processing and dispatching it now, hoping that you also get yours soon, keep well.


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Great, glagd to hear that you received... Congratulations. I also hope I will get my visa very soon. 
Take Care


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> Hi - I received my Son's Visa today, may be they have started processing and dispatching it now, hoping that you also get yours soon, keep well.


Hi, Can you tell me what's the status showing after the earlier status "*Application has been received at the “The South African High Commission, New Delhi”. ? *
Thanks in advance


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Hello, hope you are fine. I still did not get the visa. Can you please help me out somehow ? How did ypu know that visa has benn granted. Can you please share some information.


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

hardik6186 said:


> Hello, hope you are fine. I still did not get the visa. Can you please help me out somehow ? How did ypu know that visa has benn granted. Can you please share some information.


Hi Hardik - Somehow I missed your message, sorry. 
Did you apply for your visa or visa for your child ?


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

The travel agent phoned me to check, where they can send my son's passport and that's how I got to know that visa has been granted. I had stopped checking the status on the VFS website


----------



## hardik6186 (May 20, 2021)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> Hi Hardik - Somehow I missed your message, sorry.
> Did you apply for your visa or visa for your child ?


Hi its fine. I have applied for my visa in the beginning of April. And neither embassy nor VFS giving any satisfactory answers.


----------



## Priya110 (Aug 8, 2021)

hardik6186 said:


> Hi its fine. I have applied for my visa in the beginning of April. And neither embassy nor VFS giving any satisfactory answers.


Hello..I have applied for relative visa in July and waiting for the result. Haven't received any information yet..
What is the current status of your visa?


----------

